# wood for cooking



## Merl (Mar 4, 2014)

Would like to know if anyone has ever used Pear wood or Peach wood for cooking meat. I have a lot of it along with Apple from trimming trees and don't know what to do with it. I know Apple is good for smoking but don't know about Pear and Peach.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

My son uses all 3 in his smoker--just not at the same time--and he's the best cook I know!

Rusty


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

Peach, Pear, Apple, they are all good to cook/smoke with. Plus it is a good use for all the small branches that get pruned off.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Myron Mixon of BBQ Pitmaster fame swears by peach wood.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

Ralph (RJ3) cooks almost exclusively on wood. I'm not even sure he owns a stove, for that matter. he might could give you guidance. We don't havemnay peaches this far North, but i have cooked or smoked with apple, plumb, cherry...etc. Seems like fruit wood is pretty well suited to the task. Of course, i have no experience with citrus, palm, and otehr tropical types.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

We have an outdoor oven and an tandoor over...great fun to build

Http://freshoffthecob.blogspot.ca/2014/01/building-cob-tandoor.html

We use all kinds of wood including that from our fruit trees. Super way to cook all sorts of food. We use them all year round. We sat around the fireplace when it freezing and snowing heavily...good times! No bee hives allowed near the outdoor fires.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Any fruit wood is great for smoking, Bear bologna smoked with pear wood. ummmmm delicious!


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

I'd love the chance to try fruit tree wood. We cook mostly with red or black oak ... got acres and acres of it. We love the taste. But hickory would be even better ... there's some around but it doesn't get blown down as often.

I pity the fools who think a gas grill is any good for cooking. Or even those who think charcoal briquettes are good ... these days they are 50% anthracite coal.


----------

